# تكملة شرح برنامج الـ Hap 4.20 بالصور / م. نوار أحمد



## خالد العسيلي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 
إخوتي هذه تكملة شرح برنامج الـ HAP 4.20 بالصور وهو لقسم الـ System / General فقط و الله يعيننا لنكمل الباقي و على فكرة الشرح حوالي 41 صفحة .​ 
والشكر للأخ المهندس نوار أحمد (light man) الذي قام بالشرح .​ 
أرجوا من الإخوة في الإشراف التثبيت أو وضع المرفق هذا مع المرفقات في المشاركة الأولى ( أي عدم دمج المشاركتين لكي لا تضيع التكملة بين الردود ) .​ 
والله من وراء القصد .​ 
أخوكم :​ 
م . خالد العسيلي ​ 
الرابط على مكتبتي :​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/67996723/f336fca4/___HAP.html?dirPwdVerified=3d2f443f


----------



## ايهابمحمد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## فارس سنة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير و شكرا
*


----------



## magdygamal_8 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيك وزادك حرصا على تقديم العلم الى الناس


----------



## SherifKhallaf (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابن العميد (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك ياريس انتا مش بتكتب انتا بترسم علي صفحات التبريد والتكييف
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و شكرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوتي :

ايهاب محمد

فارس سنة

magdygamal_8

SherifKhallaf

ابن العميد

amr fathy


جزاكم الله خيراً على مروركم الكريم الذي أفخر به .

و أخص بالذكر أخي magdygamal_8 فالبداية كانت منه ونحن نكمل الطريق الذي بدأ به .

أخي ابن العميد : ( المتميز دائما ) انت الذي ينير الدرب لكل باحث عن معلومة ضاعت منه فجزاك الله خير و نفع بك .


----------



## hasona8040 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الجهود الكبير الذى بذل


----------



## أيمن أبو الحمد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير و شكرا*​


----------



## إيهاب2007 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

كلام جميل ربنا يوفقنا لما فيه الخير لأمتنا الإسلامية 
ودائماً إلى الأمام ياشباب


----------



## م احمد قدرى (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فارس سنة (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إسلام صقر (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

م/خالد العسيلى جزاك الله عنا جميعا خيرا

ولك جزيل الشكر على هذا الشرح الوافى


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (8 فبراير 2009)

رائع جداااااااااااااا

جزاك الله خير


----------



## amr fathy (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## عبده جقي (14 فبراير 2009)

ياريت تكمل المعروف وتشرح كل البرنامج وخاصتاً الشيدل


----------



## اشرف اكرم محمود (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وهل من مزيد؟؟


----------



## رشيد سامر (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم اللة حير وبارك اللة فيكم يا اخواني و يجعل اللة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng.diyar (1 مارس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيك وزادك حرصا على تقديم العلم الى الناس*​


----------



## littledude (31 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة
لا أحد لديه نفس المشكلة واني اسعى الى ان التقارير التي تديرها والمشمولين بالمساعدة الإنسانية في البرنامج يحصل على تمسك ويجمد. أي مساعدة؟
شكرا​


----------



## أيمن محمد تميم (26 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك و زاد من تقديري لك ذكر المهندس نوار أحمد ’ و انتهز الفرصة لشكره ايضا


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kmbs (1 مايو 2010)

جزاااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hanisami (11 نوفمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## جدتى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
وبجد الشرح تحفه 
وممكن اعرف هو لسه فى شرح للهاب ولا خالص كده اصل الواحد بيحب يعلم نفسه وعايز يتاكد فى شرح تانى ولا لا وشكرا على المجهود الرائع يا هندسه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## محمد_86 (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (20 مايو 2012)

ياريت تجميعه شرح الهاب فى فيل واحد لتعم الفائده


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (16 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## سماح_محمد (21 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة
اريد السلسة كاملة لشرح الـ hap


----------



## nofear2710 (24 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## مهندس مجد (6 مارس 2013)

الرابط لايعمل يا اخي.... يرجى التحميل مرة اخرى وشكرا


----------



## مهندس مجد (6 مارس 2013)

سماح_محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة
> اريد السلسة كاملة لشرح الـ hap




اضم صوتي لصوتك


----------



## rana13 (1 مايو 2013)

thank you a lot ...........


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (2 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohammed nsr (2 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس


----------

